# indoor vs outdoor



## cleanbuds (Jan 31, 2015)

im sure you've heard it before but I'd like to ask specifically what kinda of effects differ from the high? i got some really nice quality outdoor bud and it makes me really hungry and awake even from 2 different strains one sativa one indica both seem dry and make me super super hungry lol. 

so is there a difference in effects from indoor vs outdoor? i could possibly start doing outdoor


----------



## zem (Jan 31, 2015)

theoretically, they should be the same, indoor gives more consistency because of better control, outdoor gives you natural sunlight which surpasses any light. i guess that if you had to look for the most potent bud ever, that would be grown outdoor, but thats just my wild guess, cheers


----------



## cleanbuds (Jan 31, 2015)

thanks zem, yeah i think so too it should be the same but the store that sold it to me said their outdoor has really high levels of the chemicals other than thc which gives it a really unique high. so i tried it and i can say for sure its such a different high but maybe they just did some different curing conditions


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2015)

What other chemicals?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2015)

My outdoor wasn't as potent. I had to take it early..But oh the yield and the oil you can make..I am pretty far north and it is a crap shoot if it finishes.

I had a doctor say that if it makes you hungry you haven't smoked enough because one of the cbd's will deaden your appetite... Try it. LOL so follow this advice, when you want to eat smoke some more and see what happens. :ccc::evil::dancing:


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 1, 2015)

Pharmacologically, the principal psychoactive constituent of cannabis is tetrahydrocannabinol (THC); it is one of 483 known compounds in the plant,[10] including at least 84 other cannabinoids, such as cannabidiol (CBD), cannabinol (CBN), tetrahydrocannabivarin (THCV),[11][12] and cannabigerol (CBG).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabis_(drug)


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 1, 2015)

so he claims his outdoor has high levels of other compounds other than THC while his indoor has frosty buds with higher THC


----------



## skyhighatrist (Feb 1, 2015)

Outdoor bud gets a lot higher amounts of uva & uvb light. Now I know from experience that a UVB bulb in an INDOOR grow will significantly improve the amount of capitate thrichomes produced by the plant. With the sun kicking out UVB and every other wavelength of light, a lot stronger than any HID light then it stands to reason that outdoor bud should certainly be stronger then indoor. That being said, due to other environmental factors (heat, wind, drought, wildlife etc) indoor bud grown in a perfect climate will always out preform outdoor bud in terms of quality.

Now when it comes to effects, the Buddhists believe that as a cannabis plant grows, it takes its surroundings in and this can change the effects of the buds. In theory - plants grown indoors (like battery hens) will grow nice buds but the outdoor bud will be happier due to it being sat in the sun all day with the wind blowing through its hair and it's roots being able to stretch as far as they want. This will effect the high according to Buddhist philosophy.

Harvest time can also be a cause for different effects. You can have an indoor plant harvested when its thrichomes are milky and the exact same plant grown outdoor and harvested with amber thrichomes and both plants, although genetically identical, will give different effects.


----------



## skyhighatrist (Feb 1, 2015)

Note to self.... don't wake and bake then answer questions you rambling fool lol


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2015)

No Sky, continue any time, i like the buddhist beliefs you  were talking about... very cool.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 1, 2015)

Other than the fact that there is more better light outdoors, there is really no reason that cannabis grown outdoors should be more potent than that grown indoors.  Or that you should be able to take it when the trichs are more cloudy and get amber effects.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 1, 2015)

I agree with Skyhigh on this. The Buddhists have it right but for different reasons. The whole reason we have the different strains and different flavors, effects, odors, is because of the original landrace plants that developed in natural places around the planet. Each "landrace" strain adapted to its environment and took on the attributes that it has due to the evolution of that plant in that environment. Because plants grown indoors are in a more sterile environment with less variety of outdoor stimulants, they evolve away from the more flavorful, effective plants than those grown outdoors. Now I also believe that when plants are grown organically, they get some of that back. 

I'm not saying that outdoor grown plants are always better, just more apt to be more "brilliant" in their "presentation". Indoor plants can still be just as potent or more in some cases depending on may factors, but they will take on the phenotype presentation that is a reflection off being grown in a more restricted environment, which is not to say it is less potent or less flavorful, just different. That is my semi-educated, semi-experienced opinion


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 1, 2015)

Cool sky I like the Buddhist idea I do feel outdoor bud has a happier feeling

Can't describe the difference I wish someone could try it 

My friends all agree tho this outdoor whether it be Afghani or silver haze it's got a similar "lawn" smell and a similar happy hungry high. I've got the same strains from the guy in his indoor versions and they're frosty and give strong highs that really feel like the strain


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 1, 2015)

His words were "dude... the sun gives natural energy that allows the plant to reach the final stage of flowering that activates all the other compounds of weed not just thc" and I'm like what? Lol he owns a dispensary in queen anne so I don't think he's just a crazy old guy... 

View attachment 20150201_090812.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 1, 2015)

Whether they are grown outside or inside, the harvest window is very critical to the type of high that you can get from the same plants grown indoors or out. If a strain that is say 50/50 sativa/indica hybrid is taken early in the harvest window (or too early) the high can be very racey, heady, psychedelic(cause paranoia) type of high with different attributes in taste and high than the same plant taken at the peak of the harvest window and different again than the same plant taken late (or too late) in the harvest window(which can give serious "couchlock" or sleepiness.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 1, 2015)

We cannot beat the power of the sun, but not all locals are good for growing. Where I live we have a very short growing season and look for frost anytime after the end of August.  In those cases, outdoor bud would not (and is not) better than bud grown indoors under more controlled circumstances.  Your individual growing conditions where you live will determine a lot of how the plant grows and how good it is.   

Artificial light will also develop the other cannabinoids.  Why does he believe that only THC develops indoors and the others need outside to develop?  I do not necessarily think that is true.  I would imagine that most of the CBD grows and studies being done are being done in indoor grows.  If this was fact, they would, in fact, be growing outdoors or be recommending it since the development of the CBD is the desired result.  I really need things to make scientific sense to me.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2015)

Indoor:  fake light, fake air, loud, too many things, carbon scrubber, noisy ballasts, noisy lights, noisy air conditioner or heater... Plants stressed as this grower can't seem to get anything dialed in at the moment. Losing leaves.. Very serious.  very dank.


Outside: swaying in the breeze or being blown in half by 60 miles an hour wind, they are ok with either.  The sun is quiet and hot. But the ground is shaded and nice.  Plants are happy and reaching for the sky. They dance in the wind. Very happy. didn't finish.

These are my thoughts at this moment.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 1, 2015)

I think you all are high


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 1, 2015)

hahaha ^


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2015)

pcduck said:


> I think you all are high



I resemble that remark.:vap_smiley:


----------



## skyhighatrist (Feb 1, 2015)

Why didn't the outdoor plant finish?

I once had a 1024 outdoor plant that I HAD to top at 7 FT to keep it under the fence line. Considering we get 350 days of blue skies here, it would have gone to 12 FT easily!! That died too but not before giving me a kilo of bud


----------

